# "Boy" Problems?



## MintyDuhh (Sep 1, 2008)

Nevermind. ^^;
He seems alright now. He's just a bit weird I think. xD;


----------



## Hedgie17 (Aug 28, 2008)

wait what? i am confused? :shock:


----------



## iamdbf (Aug 28, 2008)

They edited it. They had a post on it, but then they took it away cuz the prob. was solved.


----------



## MyGuitarSticks (Jan 16, 2009)

*Shows up in boxers with a a Sonic plush* WHAT WAS THE PROBLEM?!?!?!... *looks down* Uh oh *covers up and scooches away*.


----------

